# Which S/W DVD Player is the Best??



## hafees (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi!   
Pls vote for the best s/w DVD player? pls comment about the players.


----------



## #/bin/sh (Jul 9, 2004)

i use Cyberlink Power DVD.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 9, 2004)

PowerDVD/WinDVD


----------



## svenkat83 (Jul 9, 2004)

PowerDVD 8)


----------



## theraven (Jul 9, 2004)

WinDVD


----------



## JAK (Jul 10, 2004)

POWERDVD5


----------



## akshayc (Jul 10, 2004)

AsusDVD XP is better than these 2 crap.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2004)

windvd is my choice. 4 some reason powerdvd refuses 2 work on my pc.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 11, 2004)

WinDVD ... Nothing else comes close ..


----------



## abdulabby (Jul 12, 2004)

win dvd


----------



## devil666 (Jul 19, 2004)

yup windvd is too good.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 19, 2004)

One more vote for powerdvd


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jul 20, 2004)

Cyberlink PowerDVD is simply awesome. One more vote for it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2005)

Power DVD sux in terms of sound of pir. dvds
WINDVD is sys heavy but has excellent sound but is less popular due to lack of distributions with drives or players


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 23, 2005)

PowerDVD 6 Deluxe along with all plug-ins – the best in my opinion.


----------



## Charley (Jul 23, 2005)

Go for Power DVD, best and recommended one 

or the next 


option should be NeoPlayer.


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 23, 2005)

i use DVDxPlayer Pro 3.0

+ves
Cheap, REGION FREE, very small install file (3.07MB)

-ves
difficult to purchase, same interface as in Power DVD (copied, i think)


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 23, 2005)

Zoom Player professional with FFDSHOW filters. Nothing comes close to this combo. Recommended by home theatre freaks at HTPC news.

-Keith


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jul 23, 2005)

y not win media player 10 ?
i have not tried playing dvd's on my p.c. dats y im asakin this qs.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 23, 2005)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> y not win media player 10 ?
> i have not tried playing dvd's on my p.c. dats y im asakin this qs.



WMP10 lacks decent dvd menu navigation. Also, you need to install WinDVD or PowerDVD first so WMP can use their MPEG2 decoding filters. MPEG2 decoders aren't included by default in Windows as they aren't free.

-Keith


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to like PowerDVD, but now I like VLC player.

*  It's free and light on system resources. 
* It cuts all the Cr@p before the movie interface, that movie company logo and stuffs like that  

But the navigations are not as good as PowerDVD.


----------



## mohit (Jul 24, 2005)

Windvd 7 - its awesome.
Powerdvd sux !!!



			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Zoom Player professional with FFDSHOW filters. Nothing comes close to this combo. Recommended by home theatre freaks at HTPC news.
> 
> -Keith



can u provide some info on that ? actually i dont know much about this. What are FFDSHOW filters and how can u set up a combo like u mentioned ? is it free ?


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

*WinDVD*

WinDVD is my favorite but some time Nero Showtime do better then WinDVD.  

ffdshow filters are available in KL lite Mega codec pack or they can be downloaded seperately. Once Digit come with this combo on the DVD.
In my personal experience this is not so good combo. I have faced several problems while encoding some movie clips to MPEG2 and MPEG formats.This is solved after uninstalling KL lite Mega codec pack. ffdshow will take all control in the system and whenever any application try to decode MPEG2 movies, it will automatacally open in background and works. But it seems not so good for me as I have to encode several movies frequently. :roll:


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 28, 2005)

my vote goes to power dvd


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: WinDVD*



			
				Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> In my personal experience this is not so good combo. I have faced several problems while encoding some movie clips to MPEG2 and MPEG formats.This is solved after uninstalling KL lite Mega codec pack. ffdshow will take all control in the system and whenever any application try to decode MPEG2 movies, it will automatacally open in background and works. But it seems not so good for me as I have to encode several movies frequently. :roll:



Newer (2005) builds don't do that. Anyway, it's easily fixed by setiing ffdshow video decoder configuration>codecs. Check disabled next to formats you don't wan't ffdshow to handle.

Keith


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 28, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> can u provide some info on that ? actually i dont know much about this. What are FFDSHOW filters and how can u set up a combo like u mentioned ? is it free ?



FFDShow will postprocess the video decoded by WinDVD filter. For more info use this link. Try WinDVD + Media Player Classic + FFDShow combo. Set up FFDShow as mentioned here. (Tip: Decrease resize resolution to 1024x768 to reduce load on CPU.) 

*htpcnews.com/main.php?id=ffdshowdvd_1

FFDShow can also decode MPEG4 (Xvid/DivX/etc) as a standalone decoder with far superior decoding quality. I use Windows Media Player + FFDShow combo for MPEG4.

Keith


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

So what I have had is the resolution problem.
I have had more resolution than 1024x768


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 24, 2005)

My vote definitely goes for WinDVD.


----------



## rajas (Aug 24, 2005)

One more to Cyberlink PowerDVD


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 24, 2005)

I use the following:

Priority1: Power DVD 6
Priority2: Nero Show Time
Priority3: Win DVD 7


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 25, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> PowerDVD 6 Deluxe along with all plug-ins â€“ the best in my opinion.



the best in my opinion too!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2005)

nvidia dvd decoder with WMP10, no problem & issues in using

someetimes use PowerDVD 6

WinDVD is bloat, Power DVD does everything at really low installation size


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2005)

nvidia dvd decoder with WMP10, no problem & issues in using

someetimes use PowerDVD 6

WinDVD is bloat, Power DVD does everything at really low installation size


----------



## Ankit (Aug 25, 2005)

in my view powerdvd 6.0 deluxe is best...windvd comes later ...followed by nero show time.....
but all these are paid softwares....the best all in one free media player with excellent dvd navigation in my view is media player classic....download it from sourceforge..


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

I too agree with that, Media player classic is the only best freeware DVD player.It is very lite still powerful. An exellent one.


----------



## (...) (Sep 14, 2005)

WinDVD 7 - Too Cool
PowerDVD 6- Ok

What abt Zoom Player Pro


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 15, 2005)

Zoom player is filled with too much functions and the navigation to these functions are not so fast.


----------



## nats10 (Apr 14, 2006)

*win dvd rockz for vcd*

I have used both win dvd and power dvd.But win dvd is my choice for vcd as its error correction for vcd is good. Power dvd is best for dvd and it is good in picture enhancements like eagle vision.javascript:emoticon(':roll:')
Rolling Eyes


----------



## mo_hit4u (Apr 15, 2006)

i use power dvd


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 15, 2006)

power DVD


----------

